# 1.5g "Endless Endlers" pic 6/25



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHA... i have the same JAR!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Is the jar of awesome.


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aren't those Endler's fry great for small cube/jar set up? My smallest fry are in a 4" cube and the next size up are in a 6" cube. The breeding factory is a 5 gal tank!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Something about fry in a jar is just irresitably cute to me. Giggle. I saw your 4" with the fry, that's awesome, and when he grows up you can just put in new! It's an endless nano fish.


----------

